# bayshore power plant????????{oregon}



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

has there been any thing cought down there yet???
i know its that time of year im probley going to give it a try soon just looking for eny info>>>>. thanks...:B


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

last year i was down there in a boat second week of feb. we did all right till about 4th week of march


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

here is a link from last years talk http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=130047
this post has a *map* and my* phone #* in it the only thing that has changed is i now have nextel..

direct connect 131*754673*1


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

open water talked with a guy there had 1 6lb female and two steelhead so fish are there


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

You can't get a boat in there yet can you?


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

maybe ice built up on ramp is the word


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

ill know more tomarrow if the snow will stop if not sunday it is on.....


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

ok no way to use a boat yet there is a ice ridge that leads out a ways...
there is open water in the discharge tho the water is a little high and cloudy iv seen worse. was there yesterday for a few i did not bring the waders because i was by my self// two others showed up like me to just check things out. i fished for 3 hours with a good 1 hour of it trying to get a fire going to warm the hands. everything was to wet and froze to get a fire going and i was cold and tired of fighting the rocks and loosing jigs from shore. i will be going back today with waders. for those who dont know wading down there is the way to go,from shore all you will do is snag rocks..


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

oh and the {word} was 2 fish [eyes} in the morning and just as i was getting there i had a guy walking out with a nice steelhead..........


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

where is this power plant located. you can p.m. me if you don't want every one to now thanks guys.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

it is on bayshore rd in oregon right next to the powerplant is a parking area find the foot bridge follow the trail out [be carefull on the rocks}


4928 Bayshore Rd, Oregon, OH, USA

google it in sat view and you will see parking lot follow fence...


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

hey thanks man i must have drove right past that a hundred times.


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

My son was out yesterday evening, fished 2 1/2 hours, water was way down and by the time he left he said the water came up about 2 1/2 feet, no walleye but did get a 26" 7lb. steelhead on a floater:B


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

that brings a smile to my face i told ya .............the eyes are in there just not real thick yet.. give it one week and watch....


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Good stuff guys, keep the updates rollin


----------



## dustin (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you guys use the same set up with floaters as you would in the river?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

saw two guy at Jerome road area today with 3 small eyes 16/17 inches I did not get a thing except cold


----------



## fishbonez (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats great news will be down there very soon!! thanks for the report


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

warm watter run off in the river!!
warm air temps!!!
fish starting up river!!!

GEAR UP BOYS GET UM WHILE THE GETENS GOOD!!!!


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

well boys no time to type, arms tired of casting and i still have to clean fish................. {limit}


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> with a good 1 hour of it trying to get a fire going to warm the hands


The lent you toss away from your dryer will make this a lot easier. Lights easy and burns for a while to get your wood started.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

went out sat.night 100 cast no fish bad NE wind will be back down on the 21 22 hope the wind will be right


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

will this east wind and snow ever stop


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We went and checked it out yesterday not much doing at least I know where it is now!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Cool Place alotta guys snaggin! (tryin) lol


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 13, 2006)

ya you will have that down there.. its funny i have many times out fished the snaggers the leagle way.....


----------

